# Need Some info...



## Tommy_Boy_3030 (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi, I am new to this the pansat I have some experience in the bev and dish testing, I wanted to know if there is a way or somewhere to download the newest channel guides for the bev and dishnet... All info would be appreciated... Or would it still work with the old channel list... Thanx for your help...


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

This is not a hacking website. I dont care if you call it Testing or a hobby it still is illegal this has to do wit hthe legal FTA systems not your legal pansat that you made illegal or bought already flashed with the illegal software. 

God elsewhere with your illegal talk.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

All new users must read and adhere to the Forum Rules.

Closing.


----------

